# Cheese to go w/ pickled herring...



## cariboujaguar

Uncle Don loves pickled herring and while living in europe ate pickled herring and goat cheese for breakfast every morning... I wanted to suprise him with homemade goat cheese from the animals he loves and am also trying to figure out how to pickle and can herring for him... so what kind of cheese is usually served with herring, do you have any recipes and does anyone know how to pickle herring? thnx!!!


----------



## Leo

First colostrum, now pickled herring. Ick. :biggrin LOL. To each their own. 
Recipes for pickled herring:
http://www.bigoven.com/4938-Pickled-Holland-Herring-recipe.html
http://www.cooks.com/rec/search/0,1-0,pickeled_herring,FF.html

I've never tried pickled herring, I imagine it's similar to lox? but anyway, it sounds strongly flavored so I would pair it with a robust cheese that can handle a challenge.  Beer cheese comes to mind, smoked strong cheese, or a flavorful swiss. Or a strong cheese from your Uncle's part of the world would be a treat.

Fish n' cheese spread(Polish Heritage Cookery By Robert Strybel, Maria Strybe):
1/4 lb. farmer's cheese(ground)
1/2c. fish
1T chives, chopped
1/2c. butter
dash salt & pepper
combine, eat.


----------



## cariboujaguar

LOL, I'm not afraid of food! Even if it is disgusting LOL On the other hand, I was getting a nasty cold, drank a tablespoon of Amani's collostrum and it was gone in hours, no joke. Runny nose, terribly sore throat for 2 days and then gone... coincidence? I dunno...

thanks for the recipes!!!!


----------



## Bernice

YUM!!!!! Pickled Herring! Oh I would DIE for some pickled fresh herring! OK....I know....it's bad.....but when you eat the stuff from infancy on welll........
The place back in western NY where we used to get it from is gone, the owners retired.  A few yrs ago I brought back 5 gallons on the plane. 

I do recall my father eating cheese with his herring, lets see......it was called something like Bond Ost.....a yellowish mild cheese, but I don't think it was a goat cheese. So maybe a nice mild goat cheese, how about a nice chevere with rye krisp crackers and herring? 


Do you need a recipe for pickled herring? I have my great grandmother's. I'd make my own if I could find the herring here. I'll dig it out.


----------



## Sondra

that ins Bond Ost w/caraway seeds had it every holiday at Rod's parents.


----------



## cariboujaguar

looks like I have some fun options for uncle dons gift basket... I have only ever made chevre before, hope I can pull off something fancy...


----------

